
ERegulations – a platform to make regulations easier to find and understand - danso
http://www.consumerfinance.gov/eregulations/
======
cgm616
This is a perfect idea to make government more transparent. I couldn't find if
anywhere in this website there were the regulations put in simpler terms.
Allowing more people to understand them and not only access them seems like
the way forward.

